# (HELP) Certain Keys Wont Work



## ZeLordPringles (Sep 25, 2016)

Can use tyasdfjklzxcvbnm anything typed is used by on screen keyboard, I also can't backspace any help is appreciated.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A6-5200 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 22 Model 0 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3537 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 8400 / R3 Series, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 444 GB (272 GB Free); D: 20 GB (2 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP, 8137
Antivirus: Kaspersky Total Security, Enabled and Updated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a HP brand laptop.
What is its model name and complete model number?
What is the exact serial number and product number on it?

What happened to or what was done to that laptop before this issue occurred?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ZeLordPringles (Sep 25, 2016)

Nothing was done beforehand
serial number: CND6126QYL
product number: P1A95UA#ABA
model: 15-af131dx 
hard to tell if its an f in the model number due to wear ,
could be r :\


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to that serial number, you have a *HP 15-af131dx Notebook PC* which was purchased in April 2016 (warranty expired 2 months ago) and came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

HERE is the keyboard troubleshooting section.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ZeLordPringles (Sep 25, 2016)

Nothing in that section helped, I tried the first one but my escape key isn't working so nothing appeared. Tried this website, anything green worked, keys that were grey had 2 keys that are the same but worked, white means it didn't work.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not there, so I don't know if it's a hardware issue or a software issue.

You may need to connect and use an external USB keyboard with it.

Does the touchpad work okay?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ZeLordPringles (Sep 25, 2016)

Ya the touchpad works good


----------



## ZeLordPringles (Sep 25, 2016)

Could this have something to do with DRIVER EASY? I tried to download some drivers like 5 days ago but this keyboard problem began yesterday


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you used *Driver Easy* before the keyboard issue occurred, that could very well be the cause.
Driver scanners and installers are notorious for installing incorrect or outdated drivers and causing some devices in a computer to no longer work or work properly.

If you haven't disabled System Restore, and if it has a list of restore point dates PRIOR to when you used installed and used Driver Easy, you should make use of it.
If all else fails, make use of the built-in factory reset feature of your laptop and get a fresh start with it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ZeLordPringles (Sep 25, 2016)

So I factory reset and keep the files making sure to delete driver easy before/uninstall. Still the issue is occurring.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you factory reset that laptop back to its original April 2016 condition and its keyboard is still acting up, then it apparently has a hardware issue and may need to have its keyboard replaced.

Have you tried using an external USB keyboard with it?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ZeLordPringles (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't have one :|


----------

